

AppleCare: The iPhone 4 Update Won't Solve the Antenna Problem - SandB0x
http://gizmodo.com/5580587/applecare-the-iphone-4-update-wont-solve-the-antenna-problem

======
bradleyland
This is a great litmus test for assessing who actually _understands_ the
technology they're using, and who merely parrots what they've read or been
told. Anyone who believed that a software update could fix the attenuation
issue with the iPhone 4 fails to understand what is really happening when they
bridge the two antennae.

